# Three blasts put back a today - advice needed for the 2WW!



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hello everyone...

Just had three blastocysts put back at the LFC. (Second IVF.) Have decided to go for the "chillout" option (as opposed to before when I more or less went about my normal day) but am confused as to how to do this; Zita West advocates total bed rest for at least three days, but my clinic and my acupuncturist warn me against too MUCH rest, and the need to go for walks and keep the circulation going...

Would love advice on this. Also any special foods etc I should eat? I heard that milk is quite good post IVF so indulging in some semi skimmed today rather than the usual skimmed.

And general ideas about how to keep the morale up would be good...


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Pineapple juice is good for implantation.  Also brazil nuts... I think there is no right way... My acu also advised gentle walks maybe after the first 2-3 days to keep the circulation going... 
It's good to keep up with the protein stuff and water intake...


----------



## goldielocks (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello Sally

I was going to reply to your other thread about trying not to worry about less eggs ( I only had 4 ) and a lower count but it looks like that is unecessary now !!! 3 blasts is wonderful so good luck with your result...  

I think there is a lot of rubbish taked about what to do/not to do in the 2ww - no offence to anyone, but the reality is most women are not doing specific things during this time...unfortuately IVF makes us super aware of things and we angst about the tiniest details..again no offence to anyone, I've been there myself of course !!!   

What advice I would give is relax, relax and relax more if you can, not necessarily in bed or horizontal but trying to not to worry. Stress/worry generates lots of adrenaline and steroid hormones and from what I know this isn't good for the process. I'm sure this made a difference to my 2nd cycle. I didn't overdo it physically and I tried to get extra rest. I also found that relaxation/visualisation CDs were very helpful too, even if they just tried to keep my thoughts positive about things and my body relaxed. I did drink a bit more milk than usual too, but no pineapple juice etc etc. A friend gave me a reflexology session too which was brilliant - so whatever you find relaxing for you personally. My result was a great surprise to me becase I wasn't expecting it to work so in a way I wonder if perhaps a more realistic mind set than in my first cycle also helped although I think you have to guard against being too negative because that can't be good for the embryos either...what you say about keeping your morale up is very important too. Look after yourself and do some nice things to make yourself feel good and talk to your supports if needbe

Good luck to you with your precious embryos..

XX


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

That's great advice Inconcievable and Goldielocks and Goldielocks, CONGRATULATIONS on your own result!

I think I am going to aim for a far more restful time of than before, though not sure how long to do that for...three days? Till testing date? 

Pineapple upstairs, ate steak for breakfast (protein) and now watching 'Remains of the Day." Goldielocks, did you have blasts too?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Goldielocks - well-done ... Congratulations on your BFP.  Ecouraging indeed.... Did you have normal hormonal results?  

Sally2 - I have good vibes and with 3 blasts on board I think you have got a v. good chance....


----------



## goldielocks (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks Ladies 

I watched "Remains of the Day" too - very good movie if a bit sad - makes you think don't waste chances don't you think? - life is short 

I had FSH levels 6 -7 and most other things seemed normal except my BMI is 32 ( oops ) 
No blasts for me I'm afraid ( I wish !! ) 3 eggs the first time resulted in 2 embryos; 4 cell Grade 1/2 and 2 but no joy  
Round 2 - 4 eggs V disappointing as there seemed to be a lot more follicles than the first cycle and 2 fertilised both grade 2 I think, can't remember now...not enough eggs to try for blasts so you really have done well - let that reassure you and keep you positive. I'd have had 3 put back if I'd have had them but no...Interestingly scans showed that both embryos implanted but only one progressed which was hard at the time as I got really excited ( and   ) about twins but it was not to be, maybe for the best at my age !! 

It's a difficult process as we all know, there is so much uncertainty and things that are not understood in IVF..I do consider myself extremely lucky to have this chance of my own baby as I don't think I would have had the strength for another cycle 

Good luck to you both, we all deserve success as everyone puts their heart and soul into this harrowing process so we must be committed to being parents

Sally - hope your blasts are safe and sound - rest for a couple of days but then just be normal within reason – I don’t think being bedbound is good – it’s not what would be happening for non IVF ladies 

Inconceivable - good luck to you too on your journey. Be strong and have faith in your body. It is possible to get pregnant with your own eggs but I know the statistics are better for DE therapy…you have to decide what feels right to you and what your personal and financial resources can deal with 

Enjoy the rest of your evening XX


----------



## MrsBunny (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Sally

Although I haven't yet had an IVF BFP so may not be too qualified to answer your question, I did have a chemical pregnancy and I 'knew' when things stopped progressing. Up until then I had been feeling very relaxed and positive. I did lots of visualisation and I felt that I was 'connecting' with my embryos, which made me relax and I wasn't looking on FF comparing symptoms (or lack of)! I did go back to work but I only work part-time and have an office job so not physically taxing at all, which I think helped. It was only after a far too long shopping trip carrying a heavy bag and a more stressful day at work that I felt that things were different and from that moment on I panicked.

I think the thing is that you need to take it easy (both mentally and physically) and not subject your body to any sudden changes which would take energy away from your body and the task in hand. Three days bed rest may work for some people but I personally think (from what I've read on FF) that taking things easy (rather than hardly moving for that long) from the start is better. Then again, I did see that a girl got a BFP after going to several concerts and the Edinburgh Festival during the 2ww! Maybe she was used to doing all that stuff.

I was advised to drink plenty of water for blood flow, as well as anything else like drinking pineapple juice, brazil nuts etc so gentle walking must be good. As goldielocks says, non-IVF women do not do anything specific but then how many pregnancies are lost early on without them knowing?

I've also heard that having a good laugh is good - watching funny films etc, I suppose this releases endorphins and laughing does make you relax. I guess distracting yourself is good too and keeps your mind off symptoms and how you are feeling.

So good luck - at least with blasts on board your 2ww isn't as long as it could be! I've just thought, would the 3 days bed rest apply to having blasts as they will implant far more quickly than 'younger' embryos.

Hello to Goldielocks - your advice is great - good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!

And Inconceivable - hope you manage to come to a decision about what to do - DE isn't for everyone and needs a lot of thinking about, although there are a lot of advantages. Like goldielocks says, you need to do what is right for you and if your gut instinct is to try again with your own eggs, you should do it if you can.

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow Goldielocks and Mrs Bunny, that's all great advice (and Mrs Bunny, I wish a success very soon, it sounds like it won't be long!!)

Inconcievable, a friend of mine (45) was peri-menopausal with unfeesibly high FSH levels. She is now pregnant with twins from egg donation!! She went to a place in the states (Los Angeles) which sounds very good (I have had some correspondence with that doctor myself) so just let me know if you want the details. With the exchange rate being as it is, it may not even be too expensive for you...


----------

